# Zoro Vs Luffy's opponents



## Mr Dicklesworth (Feb 8, 2015)

How would Zoro fare against the enemies Luffy had to face? Zoro will be one arc ahead of Luffy for each fight to make it more balanced. He has the same knowledge Luffy did, and will be fighting in the same location's luffy fought his opponents.

Orange Town Zoro Vs Alvida

Syrup Village Zoro Vs Buggy

Baratie Zoro Vs Kuro

Arlong Park Zoro Vs Krieg

Little Garden Zoro Vs Arlong

Drum Island Zoro Vs Mr 3

Alabasta Zoro Vs Wapol

Jaya Zoro Vs Crocodile

Skypiea Zoro Vs Bellamy

Davy Back Fight Zoro Vs Wiper (Enel would be too much of an obvious rape)

Enies Lobby Zoro Vs Foxy

Thriller Bark Zoro Vs Lucci (Zoro has Shusui)

Sabaody Zoro Vs Moria (No Oars)

End of Pt 1 Zoro Vs Gorgon Sisters

Fishman Island Zoro Vs Magellan

Punk Hazard Zoro Vs Hody

Dressrosa Zoro Vs Caesar Clown


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 8, 2015)

The only ones he definitely loses to are Magellan and Lucci, Wiper, Crocodile, and Moria i'm unsure about, the rest get beaten with varying levels of difficulty.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 8, 2015)

Buggy,Croc,Gorgon sisters,Magellan,Moria,Lucci are the one who should be able to beat Zoro.

Hody,CC,Arlong should lose to Zoro.

Don't remember about the rest of these characters


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 8, 2015)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> How would Zoro fare against the enemies Luffy had to face? Zoro will be one arc ahead of Luffy for each fight to make it more balanced. He has the same knowledge Luffy did, and will be fighting in the same location's luffy fought his opponents.
> 
> Orange Town Zoro Vs Alvida
> 
> ...



Stomps Alvida.
Loses to Buggy mid-high difficulty (He's not putting down Buggy with his fists at that stage).
Beats Kuro high difficulty. 
Beats Krieg mid-high difficulty.
Beats Arlong mid-high difficulty (He improved quite a bit after Arlong Park).
Beats Mr. 3 low difficulty (Alabasta Sanji did the same, Mr. 3 is weak without prep). 
Beats Wapol low difficulty (Would be a stomp but the guy can take a hit pretty well).  
Loses to Crocodile low difficulty with knowledge from the desert fight.
Loses to Crocodile mid difficulty with knowledge from the palace fight.
Loses to Crocodile high difficulty with knowledge from the underground fight.
Stomps Bellamy. 
Beats Wiper high difficulty.
Stomps Foxy.
Loses to Lucci high difficulty. 
Beats Moria high difficulty if Moria has no shadows to utilize.
Beats Gorgon sisters low-mid difficulty.
Loses to Magellan high difficulty (and only high because swordsmen are bad matchups for Magellan).
Beats Hody low difficulty (Luffy could have ended that fight with an elephant gun from the beginning).
Beats Caesar low-mid difficulty (Again, Luffy could have ended it).

Cool thread.


----------



## Sanji (Feb 8, 2015)

Loses to Buggy, Croc, Wiper, Enel, Lucci, Moria, Gorgon Sisters, and Magellan.

Might lose to Arlong, not sure.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 8, 2015)

Sanji said:


> Loses to Buggy, Croc, Wiper, Enel, Lucci, Moria, Gorgon Sisters, and Magellan.
> 
> Might lose to Arlong, not sure.



Gorgon sisters? Why?


----------



## Sanji (Feb 8, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Gorgon sisters? Why?



Zoro lacks the speed that allowed Luffy to win that fight.


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 8, 2015)

*Orange Town Zoro* Vs Alvida

*Syrup Village Zoro* Vs Buggy

*Baratie Zoro* Vs Kuro

*Arlong Park Zoro* Vs Krieg

*Little Garden Zoro* Vs Arlong

*Drum Island Zoro* Vs Mr 3

*Alabasta Zoro* Vs Wapol

Jaya Zoro Vs *Crocodile*

*Skypiea Zoro* Vs Bellamy

*Davy Back Fight Zoro* Vs Wiper (Enel would be too much of an obvious rape)

*Enies Lobby Zoro* Vs Foxy

*Thriller Bark Zoro Vs Lucci* (can go either way)

Sabaody Zoro Vs *Moria* (No Oars)

*End of Pt 1 Zoro* Vs Gorgon Sisters

*Fishman Island Zoro* Vs Magellan

*Punk Hazard Zoro* Vs Hody

*Dressrosa Zoro* Vs Caesar Clown


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 8, 2015)

Orange Town Zoro Vs Alvida
=> Zoro no diffs.

Syrup Village Zoro Vs Buggy
=> Zoro mid diffs.

Baratie Zoro Vs Kuro
Zoro mid-high diffs.

Arlong Park Zoro Vs Krieg
Zoro mid-high diffs.

Little Garden Zoro Vs Arlong
Zoro high diffs.

Drum Island Zoro Vs Mr 3
Zoro mid diffs.

Alabasta Zoro Vs Wapol
Zoro low diffs.

Jaya Zoro Vs Crocodile
Zoro high diffs (with water)

Skypiea Zoro Vs Bellamy
Zoro low diffs.

Davy Back Fight Zoro Vs Wiper (Enel would be too much of an obvious rape)
Zoro high diffs.

Enies Lobby Zoro Vs Foxy
Zoro low diffs.

Thriller Bark Zoro Vs Lucci (Zoro has Shusui)
Zoro extreme diffs.

Sabaody Zoro Vs Moria (No Oars)
Moria high diffs.

End of Pt 1 Zoro Vs Gorgon Sisters
Zoro mid-high diffs.

Fishman Island Zoro Vs Magellan
Magellan high diffs.

Punk Hazard Zoro Vs Hody
Zoro mid diffs.(against Monster Hody)

Dressrosa Zoro Vs Caesar Clown
Zoro mid diffs.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 8, 2015)

If Zoro wasn't handicapped all the time, he clears except for Enel


----------



## MrWano (Feb 8, 2015)

Loses against Crocodile, Wiper (pretty close), Enel, Lucci (was stronger than Zoro all they way up until the skip imo), Moria and Magellan. 

Arlong would be a very good/close fight. Kuro and Krieg would be good fights. The rest would be decent fights. Some low diffs.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Feb 8, 2015)

*Orange Town Zoro* Vs Alvida

*Syrup Village Zoro* Vs Buggy

*Baratie Zoro* Vs Kuro

*Arlong Park Zoro* Vs Krieg

*Little Garden Zoro* Vs Arlong

*Drum Island Zoro* Vs Mr 3
*
Alabasta Zoro* Vs Wapol

Jaya Zoro Vs *Crocodile*

*Skypiea Zoro* Vs Bellamy

Davy Back Fight Zoro Vs *Wiper* (Enel would be too much of an obvious rape)

*Enies Lobby Zoro* Vs Foxy

*Thriller Bark Zoro* Vs *Lucci* (Zoro has Shusui)

Sabaody Zoro Vs *Moria* (No Oars)

*End of Pt 1 Zoro *Vs Gorgon Sisters

Fishman Island Zoro Vs *Magellan*

*Punk Hazard Zoro* Vs Hody

*Dressrosa Zoro* Vs Caesar Clown

I like this thread


----------



## Turrin (Feb 8, 2015)

Zoro wins them all with varying amounts of difficulty with the exception of Crocodile (if he doesn't know about his weakness to liquid), Moria, and Magellan.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 8, 2015)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Orange Town Zoro Vs Alvida


Stomp



> Syrup Village Zoro Vs Buggy


Ehh, Zoro fucks Buggy up with his fist, or sheath. Although his cannon may give him the win. Depends on the circumstance and knowledge I guess. Buggy did stab Zoro, so I'll get back to this one.



> Baratie Zoro Vs Kuro


Pre Mihawk Slash, Zoro low diffs. Better reactions > Uncontrollable speed. Kuro may get a scratch or two in while Zoro feels him out, but then he sliced up in a bellamy vs Luffy esque fashion.



> Arlong Park Zoro Vs Krieg


Arlong may win with the slash wound. It almost made him puke it was soo bad, and that would effect Zoro's stats and make his wound a prime point of attack from arlong.



> Little Garden Zoro Vs Arlong


Zoro takes Mid through High diff. 



> Drum Island Zoro Vs Mr 3


Zoro wins low through mid diff.



> Alabasta Zoro Vs Wapol


He beats Wapol mid diff from what I recall



> Jaya Zoro Vs Crocodile


With knowledge, Zoro may be able to win, especially given his endurance. It would be extreme diff if he did, and I'd still favor Croc. Setting also plays a huge role.



> Skypiea Zoro Vs Bellamy


Bellamy gets cut, in place of the punch Luffy administered. 



> Davy Back Fight Zoro Vs Wiper (Enel would be too much of an obvious rape)


Zoro has the flying slash's, and deadlier techniques but wiper has the Reject dial, mobility, and range advantage. Hmm. Toss up IMO. 



> Enies Lobby Zoro Vs Foxy


Foxy gets sliced up.



> Thriller Bark Zoro Vs Lucci (Zoro has Shusui)


Another Toss Up. Ashura would probably take out Lucci considering it dissipated Kaku's Best attack and then soloed him in Zoan Form (which increases durability and regen), but if Zoro gets tied up by Lucci and hit with repeat Rokugan's, then it is GG.



> Sabaody Zoro Vs Moria (No Oars)


Going with Moria mid diff. Doppleganger will keep Zoro at bay, and Shadow Gecko is a real danger from range. If Moriah is allowed shadows then his victory is pretty much sealed as well.



> End of Pt 1 Zoro Vs Gorgon Sisters


He gets it done. He'll struggle like Luffy at first, and be forced to put on his bandana. Shi Shi Son Son, Ashura and 36 Pound Ho's should be enough to get things done. High - Extreme diff.



> Fishman Island Zoro Vs Magellan


Is this zoro without 1080 Pound cannon and Dragon Shi shi Son son feats?

I think he wins extreme diff without them. 360 Pound cannon is still very dangerous, Zoro still has speed feats of beating Hodi underwater with Shi Shi Son Son, Chopping KRakens tentacle, and has those Steel piercing TatsuMaki's. Combined with Haki (Luffy told Law the M3's Haki was good enough to face Caeser's, who's poison was hyped > Magellen's.) in both categories, he should take this.





> Punk Hazard Zoro Vs Hody


zoro low diff.



> Dressrosa Zoro Vs Caesar Clown


Zoro low - Mid diff.


----------



## King plasma (Feb 8, 2015)

Loses to:
Crocodile, Moria - Luffy was really lucky to beat these guys, Zoro has no chance.

Toss up:
Lucci, Magellan - Lucci nearly got koed by G3 punch, dunno what Asura will do given it's unexplained nature. Magellan is a toss up. I got the impression he was solidly stronger than Land Jinbe and Iva, and on par with Yami BB, but then again he could end up being weaker physically and makes up for it with hax in which case Zoro might win by using haki.   

Beats:
Alvida, Buggy, Kuro, Krieg, Arlong, Mr3, Wapol, Bellamy, Wiper, Foxy, Gorgon sisters, Hody, Caesar  - difficulty varies from low - extreme difficulty.


----------

